# GM Debuts New Smaller Trucks



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a link to the all new 2015 Chevrolet Colorado that will be released this fall 2014......and just for you JD, the following year 2016(available fall 2015) will be a 2.8 Diesel(4 cyl.)....nice.

Regards, Mike

https://www.chevrolet.com/2015-colorado-small-truck.html

GM Canyon truck;

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014/01/12/2015-gmc-canyon-small-pickup-uncovered/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like that diesel but I won't be buying anything GM.....no thank you


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I saw the "new" Colorado in Panama this year complete with diesel. As diesel pickups are all they sell there in any brand. It looked pretty good. As did the Ford Ranger (with diesel). Yes a new Ford Ranger they don't sell here in the U.S. I'm hoping the Colorado/Canyon does well with the diesel then maybe Toyota will bring their Hilux here or just put that engine in the Tacoma.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I hope you all realize that diesel engines in small vehicles are not real popular in the US. 10 years ago, Jeep offered a diesel option in their Liberty but nobody bought one so they stopped offering it. Folks who buy small vehicles are mostly looking for economy. What will the price adder be for the diesel option? Even if it gets 10+ mpg over the gasoline model, not too many people will want to pay 60 cents more per gallon for fuel.

Gary


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> I hope you all realize that diesel engines in small vehicles are not real popular in the US. 10 years ago, Jeep offered a diesel option in their Liberty but nobody bought one so they stopped offering it. Folks who buy small vehicles are mostly looking for economy. What will the price adder be for the diesel option? Even if it gets 10+ mpg over the gasoline model, not too many people will want to pay 60 cents more per gallon for fuel.
> 
> Gary


I don't consider the small trucks exactly small anymore. They are a lot larger then the old Ranger or S10. My Tacoma get's no better mileage then a full size truck, but I like the size of it a lot better. Probably with what the diesel engines will have to go through to get past the EPA will make them not very good though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> I hope you all realize that diesel engines in small vehicles are not real popular in the US. 10 years ago, Jeep offered a diesel option in their Liberty but nobody bought one so they stopped offering it. Folks who buy small vehicles are mostly looking for economy. What will the price adder be for the diesel option? Even if it gets 10+ mpg over the gasoline model, not too many people will want to pay 60 cents more per gallon for fuel.
> 
> Gary


Maybe they just did not like the Liberty? I have no use for one....more of a young girl vehicle. Ten years is a long time. Alot of things have changed, including a emphasis on fuel economy. These trucks are very similar in size to Tacoma's.....which btw are great vehicles. I will pay the 60 cent fuel surcharge to drive a mid-size truck that will get over 24mpg/city and that can tow almost 7000 pounds. I will drive one of these every day and use my Duramax for the heavy duty tractor towing etc. I am looking forward to the fall of 2015 and getting a GMC with diesel.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I know a few people with those Diesel Libertys I almost bought one as well. They had some issues but fuel economy was great. If I was in the market for a small truck I'd be all over a diesel option. In fact if Toyota sold the same turbo diesel tacoma here in the US that they do all over the world, they'd sell millions. We've got 2 VW diesels, and will probably buy another because they are our only option for diesel commuter cars. But go to Europe and most of the cars and light trucks are diesels.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Neighbour has a diesel grand cherokee, they like it, great mileage.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Neighbour has a diesel grand cherokee, they like it, great mileage.


If I'm not mistaken, this is the same diesel engine going into the new ram 1500.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Maybe they just did not like the Liberty? I have no use for one....more of a young girl vehicle. Ten years is a long time. Alot of things have changed, including a emphasis on fuel economy. These trucks are very similar in size to Tacoma's.....which btw are great vehicles. I will pay the 60 cent fuel surcharge to drive a mid-size truck that will get over 24mpg/city and that can tow almost 7000 pounds. I will drive one of these every day and use my Duramax for the heavy duty tractor towing etc. I am looking forward to the fall of 2015 and getting a GMC with diesel.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I hope Chevy/GMC has upgraded the quality of these trucks from previous Colorados. My cousin has one and at 70k miles it rattles like crazy and has had many electronic problems. Plus the body work is falling off. I will be sorely tempted to get the Diesel one though in 2016 because that's about the right time to trade in my Tacoma. But I'm just not sure about going back to GM products. Life has been nice being less adventurous with vehicles that don't have little annoying problems.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Now that Dodge has introduced a diesel 1/2 ton, I dont see as much need for a compact truck with a diesel. Never got the concept of the compact truck for MY needs. I'd rather have a 1/2 ton diesel if I had to chose between the 2. Fuel mileage probably not much different.

I'm a cab/chassis 4x4 diesel guy and have been for a while, so it doesnt matter to much to me.

Im shocked at how long this country has had its noggin up its deriere with diesel engines. They make so much sense.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess I missed the memo. When did dodge come out with a 1500 diesel.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> I guess I missed the memo. When did dodge come out with a 1500 diesel.


Just recently announced, or should I say I just heard about it, they call it the EcoDiesel.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Not sure if they are actually selling it or not. I haven't seen any.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Dill said:


> Not sure if they are actually selling it or not. I haven't seen any.


Early 2014. I guess it's still early.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What size of motor?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

3L
http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/ecodiesel/


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

That should be alright. I dont know what to do about a truck. Do I keep the old girl going or buy a newer one lol.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

This $4.30 a gallon crap will kill diesel truck sales!!!

Posted Yesterday, 08:55 AM
"I like that diesel but I won't be buying anything GM.....no thank you "

I hear ya. I have 2 pre-Obama motors GM trucks. Tough to buy Dodge with the bailout money they took, too. They GM's have been excellent, but no more for me. 
I can probably only support Ford from here on out. They took no bailout money and continue to lead by example.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Who cares about the bailout they paid it back. I buy things for quality not political reasons. No point buying a ford if they are not as good.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/joannmuller/2012/08/29/automakers-report-card-who-still-owes-taxpayers-money-the-answer-might-surprise-you/
Check this out jd before you go running to a ford dealer. I bet it will surprise you. It surprised me.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/joannmuller/2012/08/29/automakers-report-card-who-still-owes-taxpayers-money-the-answer-might-surprise-you/
> Check this out jd before you go running to a ford dealer. I bet it will surprise you. It surprised me.


Does Ford have any "green" cars besides the Hybrid Ford Escape? That was an interesting article to me. Any why did they lend Nissan money also? But yet two of the biggest "green" car companies Honda and Toyota didn't borrowing anything. That I know of. And Toyota is even trying to be different and make a fuel cell vehicle.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Who cares about the bailout they paid it back. I buy things for quality not political reasons. No point buying a ford if they are not as good.


I don't buy trucks for political reasons, I don't not buy trucks for political reasons, I don't buy because I want a new truck.....I buy because I need a truck and I can assure you I won't be buying a GM regardless of Forbes research.....did I mention I don't read Forbes? I did however, read the signs plastered on the chain link fences at dealerships about how they paid their money back within 6 months of borrowing it.......only to find that wasn't the case, I do know they hired back, as a consultant, their disgraced, ousted CEO for an outrageous hourly figure......and I have no way of knowing, but I would be willing to bet they ain't paid back all of the money they borrowed.....don't care, I'm through with GM......been through with Dodge a long time ago.......btw, did Forbes or some other magazine tell you they weren't as good.......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wish Toyota made a small diesel for the US market.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmmm...I did not know this about Ford....and I am betting that many Ford enthusiasts are not aware of this either. Some will rationalize this, I am sure.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Hmmmm...I did not know this about Ford....and I am betting that many Ford enthusiasts are not aware of this either. Some will rationalize this, I am sure.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I had heard a few things about some money going to ford for electric vehicle research....it was well after the bailout and it was an initiative by the gov, not by ford. They wanted these damned electrics and by god were gonna get everyone working on the solution, I thnk ford reasoned that given the economic times, they didn't have the necessary capital after leveraging themselves during the bailouts and the gov wanted this electric car world done.....if they were going to be able to compete in this technology, they had to take the money.....besides, didn't seem to be any serious repercussions from citizens for taking it, given the amount of money that has been doled out for such ignorant programs like solendra (sp) and so forth.....why not

But they didn't tell everyone scare tactics like GM about how the future of GM was in jeapordy, without gov intervention.....they were doomed, I don't remember hearing that out of ford.....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Dawg I have owned them all. My trucks get beat up bouncing through pastures pulling wagpns of hay and grain, pallets of seed and feed and the best I have had hold up to it was my current dodge. Gm was reliable for the most part but ford was a POS every time I needed the damn thing to really work it puked. I dont know what your problems were with dodge but it hasnt left me on the side of a major highway with 2 high strung thoroughbreds straight off the track like the ford did. I sold the POS the next week when it was fixed and said never again.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

The article says ford got the money in 09 when gm did and ford asked for double what they got.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm a mostly a Ford guy but anymore it doesn't really matter to me about new stuff. When a diesel 1 ton 4x4 pickup costs what it does, count me out.

I keep my eye out for lower mile used ones. I have a 2001 with 7.3 with 200,000 miles. Bought it with salvage title with 15,000 miles on it in 2003. Also a 2006 1 ton with a 6.0 4x4 and 6 speed manual. Haven't had too much trouble with the 6.0 yet. Thinking of lining up a Cummins kit for it for when the 6.0 eats her pigs. Nice truck but everyone says its not you MAY have trouble with the 6.0, you WILL have trouble with the 6.0.

Bought a Ford Ranger 4x4 new in 88' and still have that too but it finally blew a head gasket last fall. I miss having a small 4x4 vehicle that is easy to maneuver and light in the springs for getting out in the bumps and bogs. Wish I could buy a new one just like it.

Just can't wrap my head around Obama's green, electric, and small concept for all us cars. That is just backwards, just like everything else I have ever heard about the Obama regime.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

GM is a welfare recipient that lived high on the hog when it should have been cutting the fat like Ford. If Ford took money for electric car research, I don't see any harm. I'd rather it be Ford than yet another foreign company.

I don't like to buy cars/trucks for political reasons, either, but it does factor into my decision. Ford has to compete with GM head to head without the same 25 billion in bailout funds and to me Ford is equal or better than GM in trucks. GM is controlled by the government. They no longer build medium or heavy trucks because the government told them to stop building them. They can offer better financing rates than Ford because GMAC is part of the bailout.

Our government should not be picking losers when it comes to winners or losers. They mostly pick losers. GM would have been picked up and rescued by bankruptcy or another company. Instead, the government meddled in the natural process of survival of the fittest and decided to prop up a wasteful, inefficient company. 
I bet Ford only becomes stronger and GM weaker, even with govt aid, GM will find a way to screw it up.
I own 2 GM trucks and 1 Ford truck,, so believe me, I was a GM and Ford guy.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

barnrope said:


> Haven't had too much trouble with the 6.0 yet. Thinking of lining up a Cummins kit for it for when the 6.0 eats her pigs.


LOL...that is a funny expression.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you do business with any of these Bailout recipients? Now be honest with yourself.... .

http://projects.propublica.org/bailout/list

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I dont use any of them lol. Just a side note barnrope wins the quote of the day contest by a country mile lol.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Do you do business with any of these Bailout recipients? Now be honest with yourself.... .
> 
> http://projects.propublica.org/bailout/list
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes I do, but more from my work of being a real estate agent. Wells Fargo and Bank of America have made me a lot of money since 2007 in the form of foreclosure business. FHA, Fannie Mae, and Freddie Mac and their control of the mortgage industry and what they do to people wanting a loan gives me head aches and is one of the main reasons I don't try to hard at real estate sales anymore.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My wife was "just looking" at 1/2 ton Chevy PU's not too long ago and one of the biggest turnoffs for her was every single 2014 model was assembled in Mexico. At least it appears the new Colorado is going to assembled here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Colorado#Second_generation_.282012.E2.80.93.2C_2015-_for_United_States.29

Basically she uses her 2002 Z71 4WD Tahoe for all the farm needs, pulling the cattle trailer or a trailer for picking up seed and feed or whatever. She says she'd like to have a PU but it would probably be a Dodge diesel, I don't see that happening anyway soon just too darn much money for something they wouldn't use all that much. She'd rather have a new piece farm equipment


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> My wife was "just looking" at 1/2 ton Chevy PU's not too long ago and one of the biggest turnoffs for her was every single 2014 model was assembled in Mexico. At least it appears the new Colorado is going to assembled here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Colorado#Second_generation_.282012.E2.80.93.2C_2015-_for_United_States.29
> 
> Basically she uses her 2002 Z71 4WD Tahoe for all the farm needs, pulling the cattle trailer or a trailer for picking up seed and feed or whatever. She says she'd like to have a PU but it would probably be a Dodge diesel, I don't see that happening anyway soon just too darn much money for something they wouldn't use all that much. She'd rather have a new piece farm equipment


Well, she better get ready because All dodge HD diesel trucks are built in Mexico and have been for many years. Dodge isn't even an American company anymore anyways, but they still have headquarters and some factories here. 
I don't really care all that much, but if she's turned off by trucks made in MX, she might not be happy with Dodge.
Fords new diesel is made in MX and a lot of their bigger trucks are, too.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

She knows where they're all built but like me she thinks it sucks that they go down there and save a ton of money on labor but never pass the saving on to the customers. Hell even most Hershey chocolate is made in frickin' Mexico now.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Dont you love the way the world turns. Greedy SOBs sitting in a fancy office saving money and charging us up the ass for things. Meanwhile costing us jobs. It a great world to live in.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Do you do business with any of these Bailout recipients? Now be honest with yourself.... .
> 
> http://projects.propublica.org/bailout/list
> 
> Regards, Mike


Damn it Jim! Thought I had made it though the list unscathed, then I hit the banks.........sob


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Dawg I have owned them all. My trucks get beat up bouncing through pastures pulling wagpns of hay and grain, pallets of seed and feed and the best I have had hold up to it was my current dodge. Gm was reliable for the most part but ford was a POS every time I needed the damn thing to really work it puked. I dont know what your problems were with dodge but it hasnt left me on the side of a major highway with 2 high strung thoroughbreds straight off the track like the ford did. I sold the POS the next week when it was fixed and said never again.


So have I, lost a boatload of money on the dodge but it was a nice truck, utilitarian but dependable. Had a bunch of Chevy 1/2 over the years....transmissions were always a nightmare.....fuel pumps, etc but ok trucks, more creature comforts than the dodge, had several 1/2 ton F150's.....good trucks, not great styling, hardly ever a trans problem, but other problems, usually small....Three different powerstroke diesels....all 7.3 liter...a combined 780,000 miles on all of those trucks and no trans problems, no major problems, high pressure oil line blew on one, few sensors, water pumps.....bout it. My everyday driver is a 2001 powerstroke with 347,000 miles....just got back from New Orleans area (480 miles) pulling 12k pound piece of equipment.....next day went to Augusta ga (250 miles) pulling 5 tons of square bales, pulled trailers all day yesterday most had 7 tons of hay.....this is all in the last 5 days. I ain't got any reason to buy a GM or a Dodge, although I prefer the latter I think, I would however buy a Toyota or a Honda in a minute if those two decided to enter the small truck diesel market in the US. Honda, really....yes Honda...I have no idea if they even have a diesel but whatever I've bought from them in my years of experience has been a high quality product....I like high quality products.....especially ones made in America


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

High pressure oil line stranded me terrible design.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> High pressure oil line stranded me terrible design.


Lol....me too, but the engine had 250k was pulling 16k pound worth of skid steer and attachments, poking up an incline and WHAM oil shot all over the place, engine compartment was soaked, windshield, everything.....pulled to the side, this was on a Saturday, removed the high pressure line (after some cleanup) and spliced it with a A/C line connector as the ford dealership was closed, ran that for about 5k miles before I figured my luck would run out.....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I didnt have anything with me except 2 high strung horses. Picture thisa 50 foot drop on one side and retards going 60 mph on the other. If those horses took one wrong step either way they are done. My buddy had to come with his trailer and we had to transfer them. Until they were on his it was the scariest day of my life. Dodge has had things go wrong but always made it to a shop. It has never once stranded me in over 5 years and 100k miles.


----------

